# First Quality Freshwater Aquarium Fishes Available for Sale



## bryantamietti

Top quality Grade A Asian Arowana fishes from genuine breeders available on sale now,all our fishes are very healthy and will be delivered alongside CITES and all required documents.We can ship to all locations of the united states ,Canada and anywhere in the world.Currently in our arowana farm we have the following types of arowana fishes available

Asian Red Arowana :

Super Red Arowana :

Chili Red Arowana :

Malaysian Red Arowana :

Fire Red Arowana :

Blue Arowana :

Blue And Green Arowana :

24K Gold Arowana :

Platinum Silver Arowana :

Red Tail Golden Arowana :

Black Arowana :

Platinum Black Arowana :

And many more...

We also have available other types of decorative fresh water fishes available on sale,we can setup complete tanks for clients who are interested,our arowana fishes sizes ranges from 3 inch to 30 inch and prices vary with sizes. we also work on negotiation.For further details feel free to contact us now.

Buyers are require to send to us a valid cell phone number and a valid contact email address upon inquiry..Check are Arowana fishes for sale Now Check are Arowana fishes for sale Now on this website below http://bryantamietti.wix.com/bryanarowanafishes

[email protected]

YOU CAN CALL or TEXT US AT U.S.A : 919- 415-9737
Thailand Number +66989936083
Email: [email protected]
Skype :ray.jones887
http://bryantamietti.wix.com/bryanarowanafishes


----------

